# First Few Builds



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 2, 2019)

Eyooo, I'm pretty new here and mighty glad I stumbled upon this fine community. I thought I'd share the first few builds I've completed. 










Thanks for looking!


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cool Knobs on that Tone Bender !


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 2, 2019)

Those are my favs too. I bought em at the Radio Shack near me before they closed up.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 2, 2019)

Looks great man! Super job!


----------



## Iago (Jun 2, 2019)

All Tayda knobs and enclosures? I like the colors! 

The Derailer is looking killer with those gold-top Marshall knobs.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks folks! About half the enclosures are from Smallbear. They are also all the matte finish ones: steel string, timmy, double tracker, and tone bender. The matte finish isn't super durable feeling. The colors bleed a bit onto isopropyl wipes and I imagine are meant to be finished further. The rest are from Tayda and feel solid. Knobs are a mix between Tayda and BLMS.


----------



## mywmyw (Jun 3, 2019)

great job! did you use printable waterslide for the decals?

one thought... those marshall knobs look great on the derailer... but they are so close together they are going to be hard to use comfortably.

again many great builds


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 3, 2019)

Thank you! I used this for all labelling...




Kind of a pain in the ass, but it's all I have and haven't done much research into other options. This model, the PT-D600, has available software for your computer that makes life a lot easier for formatting the layout on the little tapes it prints out.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 3, 2019)

nice consistent look in your line. very nice.


----------

